# How to....foreplay?



## Orion09 (May 25, 2012)

Jus curious abt foreplaying, basically i know it involves kissing, hugging, cuddlin, oral, massages etc...and the reason of it is to get aroused prior to the deed, right. Is there an outline to say u start with this then build up to that then u good 2go for the kill. How do u go abt it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

sometimes, it starts in the morning... a suggestive note, or whisper... foreplay is so often considered what gets done just before sex.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

- Google Search


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Chips, soda, turn on X-Box.

Oh THAT


----------



## Orion09 (May 25, 2012)

Thanx guyz, bt can u get down to detail? Something thats wel expected or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ummm.... every gal is different.... and even then, each girl can different be different at times....


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

You just have to experiment to figure out what she likes. Kiss and lick and touch all over. . . her face, her ears, her neck, back, chest, belly, legs. . . take your time and go slow. Gently trace the tip of your tongue around the outside of her ear. . . . kiss her back. . . lick and suck on her breasts. . . . when you put your hands/fingers on and in her vagina, make sure they're lubricated, either with a lube or with saliva, otherwise the friction can be painful.


----------

